# Tecumseh engine Help (i'm an idiot)



## jaydillo (Jan 17, 2019)

So i got this Ariens 932500 with a Tecumseh OHSK55 from my neighbor in the summer. I dabbled with in September and, you know, life get busy. etc...
Very smartly...I've waited until now, 3 days before the first real snow storm hits, to fix it.

It didn't run and I could tell the carb was gummed up - so I pulled that off and swapped it out. When i went to reattach the carb over, I pulled the green ground wire off from wherever it attaches to the motor. It's got a little spade attachment on it - but for the life of me I cannot find where it attaches. Naturally, I did NOT take pictures as I went. Smooth.

The wire hooks to the front of the carb cover and is where the 'key' is inserted. Where it attaches is the mystery.

I took pictures of the wire and the area under/beneath the carb. As i look at it now, I'm willing to say it may have broken off and may not be a spade connector. again - I'm not certain.

If anyone has any ideas on where it can attach (or if I even need to to get this started) - please send it my way.


----------



## jaydillo (Jan 17, 2019)

my images aren't loading. here are the google drive links:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1cLcJ1ReRSIb2Y0YjlabjRWOFJrY2IwX3F6bE9vbTNYR0Fj
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1cLcJ1ReRSIZjZSbENZRy1yQ1lQV3ppMkFNQ3Y5QlZEWnJR
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1cLcJ1ReRSIdUdfbXF6OHlOUnZibTVmTzZKY1NTNy1nckFN


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

jaydillo said:


> my images aren't loading. here are the google drive links:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1cLcJ1ReRSIb2Y0YjlabjRWOFJrY2IwX3F6bE9vbTNYR0Fj
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1cLcJ1ReRSIZjZSbENZRy1yQ1lQV3ppMkFNQ3Y5QlZEWnJR
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1cLcJ1ReRSIdUdfbXF6OHlOUnZibTVmTzZKY1NTNy1nckFN



That's the kill switch. It used to connect to the bottom of the throttle, but it looks like you broke the spade in the connector.


I just ripped it out, and installed a rubber booted toggle switch and eliminated the key, and throttle kill switch. Take one side that doesn't go to ground on the key, connect it to a simple open/closed switch, and put the other side to ground. I don't have that machine anymore, so can't get pics. 



https://www.whitworths.com.au/media.../4/84212_rwb2174_waterproof_toggle_switch.jpg


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

you don't need it to get it started, but if you like your machine to be 100% operational, you need another kill switch.

if you have that wire connected to the kill switch, it sends the kill signal when the key is removed.

tecumseh part number 610973. Under $7 with shipping included on ebay:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=tecumseh+610973&_sacat=0&LH_TitleDesc=0&_sop=15


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You don't need it, many don't use the Red key kill switch, I don't, and disconnect it by pulling the spade clip as you "did". When you throttle down, the engine will stop, if not, adjust the idle screw on the throttle plate on the top of the carburetor until it does, then from then on use the throttle to run the machine and turn it off.

The key kill switch is used to stop unauthorized and not knowledgeable people from using the machine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF jaydillo


.


----------



## jaydillo (Jan 17, 2019)

JLawrence08648 said:


> You don't need it, many don't use the Red key kill switch, I don't, and disconnect it by pulling the spade clip as you "did". When you throttle down, the engine will stop, if not, adjust the idle screw on the throttle plate on the top of the carburetor until it does, then from then on use the throttle to run the machine and turn it off.
> 
> The key kill switch is used to stop unauthorized and not knowledgeable people from using the machine.


excellent advice.
I'll probably replace it at SOME point - but for this storm coming on Saturday, I'm going to try and get it running so I can get things cleared.

Thanks for the the help!


----------



## jaydillo (Jan 17, 2019)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to SBF jaydillo
> 
> 
> .


Thanks! This is my first snowblower ever and my first Tecumseh engine. And it was free. So if it works, great. if not, i'm out the cost of a carb. 
I have a Craftsman riding mower with a B&S that has been my primary pain but now that it's winter...well, more work I guess.


----------



## jaydillo (Jan 17, 2019)

JLawrence08648 said:


> You don't need it, many don't use the Red key kill switch, I don't, and disconnect it by pulling the spade clip as you "did". When you throttle down, the engine will stop, if not, adjust the idle screw on the throttle plate on the top of the carburetor until it does, then from then on use the throttle to run the machine and turn it off.
> 
> The key kill switch is used to stop unauthorized and not knowledgeable people from using the machine.


Works like a charm!!! Fired it up today and it’s ready for Saturday’s snow. Thanks guys. I’ll definitely be back


----------



## Illinois (Jan 19, 2019)

I've got the same exact problem, did you ever find out where the other end of the wire goes?


----------

